# Depression Treatment Guide: Mayo Clinic



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 23, 2007)

Depression Treatment Guide: Mayo Clinic
By Mayo Clinic Staff 
May 23, 2006 

The darkest days of depression cast an unshakeable veil over your world. You feel as if you've fallen into a black pit with no way out.

You may go through the motions of everyday life, but you aren't truly a participant in it. You show up for work, bathe your children, or talk to a friend, but all the while your thoughts focus on inner turmoil. Or you may be unable to function at all ? to get out of bed, to answer the phone, to read a book. You may feel as if you just can't go on anymore.

One of the worst problems with depression is that it often steals away your motivation to seek treatment and any hope you may have that treatment will help you get better. You may refrain from seeking treatment because you feel you should simply "snap out" of it.

In this guide, you'll learn more about standard treatment options as well as new, emerging and nontraditional options. You'll learn which treatments may be good considerations for mild depression and which may be good for severe depression. You'll also learn about side effects associated with some treatments and how to balance them with the benefits they offer.

Although many types of depression exist, this guide pertains specifically to major depression in adults ? sometimes called major depressive disorder, but simply called "depression" in this guide. For information about bipolar disorder, postpartum depression or other forms of depression, see the Related Links section at the end of this guide.

Spend about an hour or more going through this information in sequence by following the links at the end of each page. Doing so will provide proper context and help you understand more about your depression treatment options and the pros and cons of each.

...more

Full article attached


----------

